# tough driveway



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

it gets packed down pretty east and turns to ice (its my dads)


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I would throw down some salt/sand mix after you're done plowing.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

Antnee77;362588 said:


> I would throw down some salt/sand mix after you're done plowing.


I just plow it he usually throughs down calcium.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

looks like quite a slope on that driveway


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

theres some houses around here with drives like that, makes me wounder about the builder.  the best one i was driving on some back roads was the drive sloping into the garage at what had to be a a 15-20 degree angle.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey it looks like you caught a little turf on that one!!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

thermos;362804 said:


> Hey it looks like you caught a little turf on that one!!


Naww.... he's just turning the mulch a little for spring! Besides, it's his dad's place; what's the homeowner gonna do, fire the plow guy?!?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

YardMedic;363962 said:


> Naww.... he's just turning the mulch a little for spring! Besides, it's his dad's place; what's the homeowner gonna do, fire the plow guy?!?


My dad would. We had stones along side of our old driveway and boy was that fun to plow and snowblow around. Every spring we would spend 4 days getting the rocks back out of the yard.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

a few years ago i plowed a drive like that.. only for a builder, come to find out it was so labron James could look at the house.. i must not have done a good job, he didn't buy the house


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

This is my old driveway. It was fun to plow with the lawn tractor except for the time a blew out the tranny and went down backwards with no brakes or anything. I managed to drop the plow and spin around so I was going forwards then got it to stop in a little parking lot we had at the bottom.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

First Time... another steep driveway, though it looks like a neighborhood road? St Croix's place looks like a main road of some sort. I'd rather take the odds of sliding into a backroad!! I haven't had many hairy situations like the photos here, but they might have been a kind of situation where I'd suggest the people buy themselves a good snowblower!


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

just spray liquidcalcium down before handand you won't have any ice peoblems. or put calcium flakes - wont roll when you spread.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

YardMedic;364439 said:


> First Time... another steep driveway, though it looks like a neighborhood road?


It doesn't look to be as traveled as stcroixjoe's, but it is the "main road" in my old town. Cars go by at 40 when the speed limit is only 30. I'm glad to be out of there.


----------

